# 1976 corvette not stock and loud and fast



## omarhabibi (Sep 5, 2012)

hi everyone I'm from california and I'm moving to dubai i want to bring my 1976 vette its not stock anyone have experience with this type of situation,I've heard you can't bring modified cars old cars and usa spec cars I'm confused with all of the above,I'm shipping a container of merchandise to the free zone and was wondering if i can just throw my car in there with it with a few of my personal belongings aswell..like my clothes,books..etc.the merchandise would stay in the free zone of course but my car and personal belongings i would like to take to my new place,what do you seasoned expats suggest i should do,I'm starting from scratch,thanks everyone..


----------

